# Vimy Ridge Farm



## noiseboy72 (Oct 11, 2015)

So, I thought I would do this report in a slightly different format.

Vimy Ridge Farm is located in South Nottinghamshire, and is located at the end of a long drive of poplar trees, planted to the memory of the officers of a local regiment, killed during the famous battle in France.

The farm itself has been derelict since the late 70s. As a child, I used to play in and around the buildings in the early 80s, but since then, there have been a few fires and the farm is now gently returning to nature. There used to be an old Triumph car in the barn, buried in a hay stack, and the house was in much better condition, with paint on the walls and some fixtures still in place.

Still, quite an evocative place to visit - 30 years after my last excursion!


----------



## Bones out (Oct 11, 2015)

Good work. Love you to do Sevs. .


----------



## smiler (Oct 11, 2015)

A different kind of exploring, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 11, 2015)

Good work there...I'm guessing the footage was via a low fly quad-copter?


----------



## noiseboy72 (Oct 12, 2015)

Actually, I filmed it on a go-pro attached to a hand held stabiliser and 3' carbon pole. This allows me to poke the camera into all sorts of places - certainly tighter spots than I would shove £1500 of quadcopter 

This was the first time I had used the rig, so I am still learning. Next shots should be much smoother.


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2015)

Very cool, between this, a QC and handheld you can really cover all angles!


----------



## ajarb (Oct 12, 2015)

Did you find the other buildings in the woods to the left of the log pile? If you go back they are worth a look there is some very precariously balanced bits including a water tank hanging off the pipes


----------



## noiseboy72 (Oct 12, 2015)

Didn't visit them this time. There wasn't much of them to look at 30 years ago! 

I will take the quadcopter up next time, but it's a good 15 minute walk to where you can legally dump the car. The "French Chateaux" half way along the drive has really been cleaned up. This used to be semi derelict as well.


----------



## gingrove (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice thanks!


----------



## noiseboy72 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just an update on this one...

I noticed that the farm and grain silo has now been demolished  Thinking back, when I was there, a bloke was measuring up the gate and discussing access for trucks, so this must have been for the demolition.


----------

